# Excessive engine/exhaust heat



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

Tried researching but couldnt find an awnser, just bought my first Brute 05 750 with 212hrs and 1200miles... Took wife out for our first ride and she kept complaining about her leg burning on the left side plastic . My leg was noticibly red an hot also. it was daylight so didnt notice the exhaust or header glowing as with a lean condition, is the big Vtwin always that hot on the legs and plastics?


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes these brute put some heat off in the summer check your plugs to make sure its not running lean there's a chart on this site of the way your plugs should look and how they shouldn't is it backfiring ? If it is it probably is lean


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The older ones (carbed) do get noticeably warm. Wrapping the headers will help some. There's also better heat reflective tape you can line the underside of the fenders with. 

But yes definitely check the jetting.


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

brute69 said:


> Yes these brute put some heat off in the summer check your plugs to make sure its not running lean there's a chart on this site of the way your plugs should look and how they shouldn't is it backfiring ? If it is it probably is lean


Installed new plugs and air filter before ride as well as oil change! Just pulled front plug looks kinda glazed.. Shiny dark brown with slight black carbon. Does backfire before warmed up and when warm sometimes on deceleration! I've jetted the carb on my racer but never tackled dual carbs before!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have an 05 also and it has gotten hot enough to melt a spot in the plastics . I ended up making a heat shield for mine and works great


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

. Pic of the plug

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

Good job Wolf!! did it vibrate much? Did u have to make a bracket to mount it? ive got plenty of diamond plate lying around! It will help my passengers but my leg was about to melt, gotta figure out something for me! lol

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I used a piece of garage door hanger angle , has holes already in it and they lined right up with the exhaust mounting bolts then just bolted the diamond plate to the angle . As far as rattle I haven't noticed any . was more worried about mud but hasn't been any problems with it , and I ride in some nasty stuff


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

yep your S T U C K !!!!!!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well sort of was going good till the belt came apart , lucky I had another in the truck .


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

So if my plug is glazed and dark brown doesn't that indicate a rich mixture and not lean?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure but sounds right , rich would make it run hotter


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

If it was running rich I don't think the plug would be brown it would be wet and black it's probably a little lean or the carbs might need to be clean usually if its backfiring it lean maybe somebody with more experience will chime in and tell you more


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

to lean will b/f in carb, to rich will b/f thru exhaust, a rich condition will make the engine run hotter, you get your best preformance running a little lean ,but will shorten engine life


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

A brown paper bag color on the spark plugs is perfect. Popping out the carbs is a lean condition - exhaust backfiring is a rich condition.


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

well decided to order a dynatec and snorkle it before trying to jet! ordered dynatek on amazon $158.38 pretty good deal i guess then went out to find snorkle parts found everything except 3" 90 elbow! no one in town has one!!! where did you guys find one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lowes & home depot both usually have one. IF not try a local rubber/pipe/hose supply store.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Got my 90's at lowes


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

Went to 3 contractors supplies first all of them said they dont carry any, next to went to H D and no luck there either! Will check lowes in the am! Is 3" center snorkel really the way to go? I'm already running lean! I'm stock motor, stock exhaust except I noticed the end has a larger cap welded on and spark arrester have been removed, dynatek cdi and snorkels!

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Hey Wolf your all stock right... What jets are you running just to give me a starting point.... Your in Alabama so elevation should be close to what is here in arkansas! Think I'm around 800 ft above s/l


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

That's what I run on mine , had the 2" setup at first but thought it was starving for air so went to the 3" setup and made a big difference . Only negative that I've had with it is if it's cold out its hard to keep running till the motor warms up some . To help solve the problem I just put some tape on about 1/4 to 1/2 of the opening till it warms up then its good to go

Mine is all stock , Don't remember the jet size in there but it's what ever stock was

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

I do know that before I went to 3" no one wanted to ride right behind me with the 2" said the exhaust fumes were to bad . Now it's fine with the 3"


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

How many miles did you get out of your Brute before you had to rebuild it?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I had 1035 miles on it when I spun a rod bearing , was running real strong until I hit a deep hole one of my snorkels was cracked and water and mud got into the engine so don't go by my miles. Would think it's how you take care of it and how often you service it . Me I take care of it and service regular but when I ride I ride it like I stole it . Can't have fun with it if you baby it unleash the Beast


----------



## MRT71 (Aug 27, 2013)

lol i hear ya! my buddies make fun of me because i keep mine so clean, but when i ride i ride it hard! Secret to a clean bike is keeping it sprayed down with armor all tire shine, i spray entire bike plastic and metal [not engine] everything mud and all washes away at car wash!!!! lol


----------

